# Fairmont Resort In British Columbia



## Corky (Apr 28, 2008)

There are 4 different Fairmont resorts in British Columbia.  I've read the TUG reviews but none are very current.  I'm trying to decide which one to stay in at the end of August.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 28, 2008)

I think they are so close together to me it doesn't really make a difference. I have only stayed at Mountainside and visited friends staying at Hillside.  Just in the process of buying a riverside for friends.  If you care about newer and fancier definitely go for hillside.  THese are in an open area near a golf course so you get good views up and down the valey.  Mountainside is on the other side of the highway tucked into the trees. We stay in the valley every summer and barely notice this resort. It is considerably older and showing signs of wear.  I loved it for its location right on the hills in the trees. The kids tobogganed right off of our main level deck.  Two stories made it seem very spacious although Hillside was also huge.  Seems much more private to me not being in a three story condominium style building though.  ALso some nice walking paths by the golfcourse and right in amongst the trees.  From Hillside it's more of a baren wlk along the road but probably only a few minutes from the river and I'm assuming there's a walking path along it but I'm not sure.  
Apparently Riverside is not as large or luxurious as Hillside but notice that's what I arranged for my friends to buy.  Hillside and Riverside share the recreational facilities so the time I was there the pool seemed very crowded.  I didn't think the pool or hottub at MOuntainside was as crowded and looking up from the hot tub at Mountainside watching the moon over the mountains was fabulous.  THe waterslide and outdoor pool area is part of hillside and riverside so if you're going in the summer and have kids I' sure that would be a hit.  They seem to allow you to do the activities at any of the resorts so there was a huge selection to choose from.  I'm hoping Riverside has views of the river but as I said haven't stayed there yet.  The forth one I can't even think what it is  called or exactly where it is and as I said I go to the valey every summer for 4-6 weeks but rarely venture far from the lake, Invermere and the pools of Fairmont if I go.

I guess to sum up if you don't care about fancy any of them would get you into an awesome area so go for the week that you want.  If you love the newness and fanciness of resorts then Hillside would be the best.  By the way if you are going in the summer they don't have air conditioning and that valley gets hot.  My other friends who own at Hillside complain about the heat regularly, a lot of times the kids sleep out on the balcony and I know they always request extra fans.  I'm guessing Mountainside might not get as hot as they are tucked in the trees but I can't guarantee that.

Joan


----------



## Aussie girl (Apr 28, 2008)

Riverview are the new ones and have airconditioning but are too far from the golf course and rec centre in my opinion.We love Hillside but Riverside has great views of the golf course. Mountainside feels like a cabin in the woods and is very nice but much older. We love the 2 bedroom lock off units at Hillside, they are much bigger than Riverside.


----------



## labguides (Apr 28, 2008)

Read my review of Riverside.


----------



## Corky (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for such comprehensive overviews of the resorts.  Since all of them have good qualities, I'll  be happy with whatever is available during my vacation timeframe. It doesn't sound as if any of them would disappoint.

Again, thank  you.


----------



## foxsandy (Feb 27, 2009)

check out Marble Canyon Condos. look at their website. Very nice..


----------

